# Where best to advertise? Yard work



## JVB (19 February 2015)

I need to take on a couple of people at my livery yard, I've tried Cheshire Horse and several Facebook pages but no takers, is there anywhere else worth trying?

One is an apprentice position so Reaseheath will be advertising that very soon but I also have weekend work available, it's a lovely yard and I'm paying above nmw, I thought there would be plenty of people wanting work!!

I really need a break, tired and exhausted lol

Thanks


----------



## Micky (19 February 2015)

Have you tried Yard and Groom website? Cheshire horse is another and equineadverts


----------

